# cheese cannoli filling



## marilyn (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi I'm looking for a recipe for cheese cannoli that is made with ricotta cheese and mascarpone cheese. Can anyone help. I've tried different recipes and was told to find one with the mascarpone cheese which gives it the smooth whipped texture. Thanks for any advice out there. :


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Two of my variations on the mascarpone filling….

To prepare the Cinnamon filling: Cream 1 lb. imported mascarpone; gradually add 3¼ oz. granulated sugar, beating until smooth. Add 2 Tbsp. ground cinnamon, ½ tsp. grated nutmeg, and minced zest of 1 medium lemon, beating just until incorporated.

To prepare the Chocolate filling: Melt 6 oz. semi-sweet chocolate; cool slightly. Cream 1 (generous) pound mascarpone; add 3¼ oz. granulated sugar and beat until smooth. Pour in the melted chocolate and stir to combine.

Spoon the mixtures into separate pastry bags fitted with a ½-inch tip. Gently pipe the filling into both ends of the cannoli, so that it meets at the center.

Notes: Rather than the traditional deep-fried cannoli batter, I prefer to use a lighter, crunchier langue-de-chat batter. Fill these cannoli at the last minute before service, as the shell soften once they are piped full. However, both the cannoli shells & fillings can be made hours in advance and held until final assembly.


----------

